# Liens trop longs mal raccourcis



## flotow (7 Mai 2014)

Et hop, une autre question !



nifex a dit:


> J'ai remarqué ce problème sur le forum de macg depuis un petit moment, si on met un lien qui est long directement dans le texte (on le copie directement dans le texte et pas en passant par l'icone URL au dessus), lors de la publication il est automatiquement modifié afin de rajouter la balise URL pour le rendre cliquable, seulement si il est trop long il est rétrécie et du coup il ne fonctionne pas, le rétrécissement est sensé avoir lieu seulement pour le texte visible, mais pas pour l'url de destination...


----------



## Toximityx (8 Mai 2014)

Hum, je n'ai pas ce problème par exemple avec l'URL : http://next.liberation.fr/auto/2014/03/05/au-salon-de-geneve-des-autos-et-des-hotesses_984705 

Elle est tronqué mais peut être cliquée et aussi copier via le "Copier le lien" dans Safari.

Après si tu fais copier dessus en surlignant en effet ça pose problème.. 

Je remontes..


----------



## flotow (8 Mai 2014)

Faut demander à Nifex


----------



## Locke (8 Mai 2014)

Ca fait un moment que je colle des liens de toutes longueurs et jamais je n'ai eu ce problème. Le  seul site dont les liens peuvent poser problème sont ceux de Wikipedia.


----------



## Cedric (9 Mai 2014)

Bonjour,

Avez-vous un exemple pour illustrer le problème ?



> Le seul site dont les liens peuvent poser problème sont ceux de Wikipedia.



Chez moi ça marche :https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Admin...extérieure#Corps_de_fonctionnaires_de_la_DGSE.

Merci


----------



## Locke (9 Mai 2014)

Chez Wikipedia, ce n'est pas la longueur qui pose problème, mais leur codage sur les url sont parfois bizarre, donc rien à voir avec MacG.


----------

